# Pressemeldung Shimano



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*Calais 201-5 * 

Nach der Überreichung der Urkunde für die Auszeichnung red dot für hohe Designqualität 2005, wurde die Shimano Rolle Calais 201-5 für einen weiteren Designwettbewerb nominiert. Diese Nominierung erhalten ausschließlich Produkte, die schon einen Designpreis erhalten haben.

*Nominiert für den Designpreis 2006 der Bundesrepublik Deutschland*


----------

